
I automated all of my social media - patwalls
https://patwalls.co/how-i-automated-all-of-my-social-media
======
bluetidepro
> Let’s be honest - the main downside to automating social media is less
> audience engagement (likes, comments, etc).

This is the first point under the "There are some downsides to automating"
section. I think that's the most important thing to read and realize whether
you should even continue to read or not.

If social isn't a marketing strategy your startup is using _at all_ , yeah, do
this. It doesn't really matter too much then. But if you're actually trying to
use social for _any_ value, doing this is a terrible idea, in my opinion. The
author/OP phrases it as this is all a good idea if social isn't your _main_
marketing/acquisition channel, but I think this is still a bad idea if social
is even your secondary or tertiary marketing/acquisition channel. Your
engagement will tank on social, and people will be able to smell it a mile
away if your social is worth engaging with or not. It's quite easy to tell if
stuff like this is automated or not. I feel like the OP downplays that too
much.

With that said, you do you, and decide what works best for your company.
¯\\_(ツ)_/¯ This is still a useful post if you put what I mentioned above
aside, and decide to do this for your social strategy.

~~~
patwalls
OP here.

Yeah I agree, maybe I should have said if it's not in your "Top 3"

I think it also depends on your resources. If you're a solo founder then it
can be hard to justify much time on social media.

And I also think you can have both. You can automate some posts, and also do
ad hoc stuff. In my use case I publish articles on a consistent basis, why not
automate the social media side of that?

~~~
bluetidepro
That’s a good point! I def agree it can be a good strategy to do both -
automate some and still do manual work. That’s a win-win to break it up!

------
arbol
I automated my social media by deleting all of my accounts

~~~
thrownblown
Deleted code is debugged code.

~~~
vertexFarm
This sentence gave me a miniature zen moment. It's gone now, though.

~~~
madacoo
To become Zen you must first delete Zen.

------
georgeecollins
Perfect, bots talking to bots. Now if we can only automate being influenced by
ads the whole system will work perfectly with zero effort.

~~~
TACIXAT
With this quick hack I drained my bank account! I set up an Instagram bot to
browser for 30 minutes a day. It had a 2% chance to click any of the ads I
saw. This aggregated URLs of products I wanted. To simulate bad late night
purchase I set a Chrome headless instance to crawl these page at 11pm each
night. This had all my form-saved information. To model drop off from bad UI,
it would recursively auto fill the forms and try to proceed through the
purchase, this gave me about a 70% drop off rate once in the checkout process.

(Just to be clear I didn't actually do any of this.)

~~~
georgeecollins
What if we made a version of product search that sorted results by the number
of times your reading bot saw the product advertised in your social feed (from
bots). The entire social media enterprise could be supported with zero human
effort.

------
ghostbrainalpha
It's cool, but having broken icon image links gives away that its automated
too much.

[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dvcbv4ZXcAAAEJR.png](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dvcbv4ZXcAAAEJR.png)

Also maybe add some more variation to the posts so that it looks human. When
you pick a random article, and then stick a random block quote from the
article on a picture... maybe just post your random quote as text and forget
the picture every once in a while. Just to break up the visual rhythm.

Also throw in a retweet from a list of accounts you like every once in a
while.

Edit: And last thing... really. Real humans rant. We get stuck on idea and
make several posts on the same subject in a row.

You can easily schedule a years worth of ranting in a couple hours with a tool
like buffer. Just post 3 things about the Steve Jobs biography in a row like
you just now got around to reading it.

------
simplecomplex
Everyone should do this with their personal content too. Post to your own
website and syndicate elsewhere. That way you maintain ownership of your
content and audience, and people don’t need to use Twitter/FB to follow you.

~~~
unicornporn
POSSE, as they call it.

[https://indieweb.org/POSSE](https://indieweb.org/POSSE)

------
thestepafter
This an absolutely fantastic post, thank you for writing this. Start Story is
also awesome, keep up the good work!

------
deytempo
Isn’t that like automating your cocaine addiction?

------
rak00n
Wait, no source code?

------
mohamedmansour
TLDR; “Used bufferapp API to post all social networks

